# new 2 this... its scary n really need reassuring!



## Mutez (Dec 20, 2006)

ok.. i didnt know about depersonalization until i researched it on the net dismorning...

i have been trying to explain to my parents that i feel i was in a dream, unreal, not me... i didnt recognise the face in the mirror... it didnt feel like my own body or even my own mind...

i have been having a stressful time, for a long time... and last week we had an incident where we had a break in and lost alot of things, i then became sick a little later and then this is when the depersonalization kicked in..

this is the first time i have ever been like this really... i remember when i was younger, i felt similiar feelings after a trama i had been through... but i still felt i had control...

at first i thought it was a virus, im still a little ill and tired now, do u think i might be able to return back to my normal self after the illness clears up?

i also have bad thoughts running through my mind.. thoughts that im scared of, ashamed of and simply are not me.. is this something that is common amongst depersonalisation??

i really need some help with if this will become better after the illness clears up... and if the thoughts in my mind are part of depersonalization...

i felt in a suicial way recently.. but i know i couldnt take it that far as i now know this is a problem i will have to deal with... i get so worked up with feeling unreal and these thoughts i get frustrated... i really do dislike life right now.. and just hope to return to how i was



any help... appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Try to remain calm and don't obsess about things when you feel that way. It's just a state of mind...you are real whether you feel like it or not. I know how excruciating it can feel though...thousands of questions come to mind but you have to do your best to ignore them. It only makes it worse. I can't speak for everyone, but my dp/dr goes away after awhile- it only lasts in episodes. For me, eating an all-natural organic diet has helped, along with taking vitamins and amino acids and such. I also notice that if I eat protein when I'm feeling "unreal" it usually helps it go away more quickly. Hang in there 

Sprituality can help too, if not anything else it can help you feel a little more "grounded" during the experience.


----------



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

Mutez said:


> i felt in a suicial way recently.. but i know i couldnt take it that far as i now know this is a problem i will have to deal with... i get so worked up with feeling unreal and these thoughts i get frustrated... i really do dislike life right now.. and just hope to return to how i was


Take it one day at a time. It will make it easier, or at least it does for me. Not looking at the future and worrying about feeling this takes a load off and really helps. As cliche as this sounds, there's a light at the end of every tunnel, even this ginormous ugly one.

:wink:


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

You could try going to see your local mental health team to get help and support. Don't feel ashamed!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya mate, look on the first page of this website: 

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/

Print it off and show it to your parents.


----------

